# Afghan warriors (old pictures of Afghan-soviet war)



## Shapur

I will post some photos of Afghan Mujahideen from the Afghan-Soviet war. Most of these guys are your average villager and not professional soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shapur



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shapur



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RazPaK

Nice photos. Post more.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

They were only needed to avenge the Vietnam War, other then that they were useless, we however gave them a piece of the berlin wall for their help.


----------



## S10

The same guys the West were supporting are now fighting against them, all within a period of 30 years. Amazing how fast life changes eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

S10 said:


> The same guys the West were supporting are now fighting against them, all within a period of 30 years. Amazing how fast life changes eh?



After seeing what they did to the Soviets, I cannot possibly understand why they would engage them at all.


----------



## Kompromat

NeutralCitizen said:


> They were only needed to avenge the Vietnam War, other then that they were useless, we however gave them a piece of the berlin wall for their help.



You are talking as if you have had too much to drink , these are the guys who stopped Russkis , otherwise they would have marched straight into Gwadar , Shut the Straight of Hermoz hence stopping you from driving crazy on autobahn because you wont get any fuel.

On an honest note , these "Simple & Useless" soldiers have defeated the "Same" USSR which you couldn't defeat with all of your technology , brainwashing and inhumane tactics. You must remember the attack on Russia right ?

They chased you to the doors of hell , marched straight into Berlin and divided Germany. So yes , this "useless" soldier is far , far better than your well equipped , highly trained and extremely brainwashed SS Waffen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pukhtoon

Warrior !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Truly fine warriors. 

Really admire those guys for their courage and determination against a more powerful adversary.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Aeronaut said:


> You are talking as if you have had too much to drink , these are the guys who stopped Russkis , otherwise they would have marched straight into Gwadar , Shut the Straight of Hermoz hence stopping you from driving crazy on autobahn because you wont get any fuel.
> 
> On an honest note , these "Simple & Useless" soldiers have defeated the "Same" USSR which you couldn't defeat with all of your technology , brainwashing and inhumane tactics. You must remember the attack on Russia right ?
> 
> They chased you to the doors of hell , marched straight into Berlin and divided Germany. So yes , this "useless" soldier is far , far better than your well equipped , highly trained and extremely brainwashed SS Waffen.



Wrong they were getting pretty much destroyed if it were for the aid. they would have risked ww3 if they shut down the strait. comparing a full scale invasion to guerrilla warfare is far different they not have lasted very long if they were fighting the SS but thats a different story.


----------



## Shapur

@NeutralCitizen

lol, stop comparing these non professional ordinary citizens to SS soldiers. What are you on about?

I would say they did a good job for someone with no professional training. Most of Afghanistan's professional army was fighting against these guys. Let's see how german farmer do against Russians. wait...... we already saw how the Germans did against Russians in WW2. hahaha


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Shapur said:


> @NeutralCitizen
> 
> lol, stop comparing these non professional ordinary citizens to SS soldiers. What are you on about?
> 
> I would say they did a good job for someone with no professional training. Most of Afghanistan's professional army was fighting against these guys. Let's see how german farmer do against Russians. wait...... we already saw how the Germans did against Russians in WW2. hahaha



Most of you were killed off compared Russians killed alot of you and yes you had training from Pakistan or the west you lost 1-3 million, Actually German farmers went to join the Army and they were apart of the army that killed 20 million + russians. Afghans were getting thrown around when USSR came and bombed you back. Germany is a successful nation today but Afghan remains a virtual Sh1t hole at best. maybe I can have a few laughs at the pathetic afghans that come to the US or Europe like parasites ?


----------



## Shapur

NeutralCitizen said:


> Most of you were killed off compared Russians killed alot of you and yes you had training from Pakistan or the west you lost 1-3 million, Actually German farmers went to join the Army and they were apart of the army that killed 20 million + russians. Afghans were getting thrown around when USSR came and bombed you back. Germany is a successful nation today but Afghan remains a virtual Sh1t hole at best. maybe I can have a few laughs at the pathetic afghans that come to the US or Europe like parasites ?



It doesn't matter how many we lost. The point is Afghans are not slaves unlike Germans and the rest of the west whose soldiers have been used to fight zionist wars around the world. Its better to be a shith0le as you put it and be free than be the slave of corporations and zionists like Germans. There is no pirde in killing 20 million people who were defending their homeland from Nazi scum. The point is the war was imposed on Afghans by US who wanted to defeat communism and give USSR their Vietnam. 

Afghans can go where ever they want. At least unlike you germanics we don't kill off the indegenous people of the land like what the europeans have done in the Americas. I am sure you are very proud of your ancestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Shapur said:


> It doesn't matter how many we lost. The point is Afghans are not slaves unlike Germans and the rest of the west whose soldiers have been used to fight zionist wars around the world. Its better to be a shith0le as you put it and be free than be the slave of corporations and zionists like Germans. There is no pirde in killing 20 million people who were defending their homeland from Nazi scum. The point is the war was imposed on Afghans by US who wanted to defeat communism and give USSR their Vietnam.
> 
> Afghans can go where ever they want. At least unlike you germanics we don't kill off the indegenous people of the land like what the europeans have done in the Americas. I am sure you are very proud of your ancestors.




Well both a pride and, Afghans are current slaves and will be slaves once the taliban come back. rather be it then Afghanistan. yes it was well done. We used you and throw you out you have no purpose after that.

But you are parasites, we had plenty of them trying to come in this Zionist country  and sent back. your going to kill each other off thats for such. both ups and downs on our ancestors however managed to come out as a successful country.

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

We will see the Mass exodus of the parasites once the Taliban comes back. you will want to get into the zionist countries in europe or canada 

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

We had more of yours http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNHPo_Hht6hJUvP9VC3TA42DNzcN8g&cad=rja


----------



## Shapur

NeutralCitizen said:


> Well both a pride and, Afghans are current slaves and will be slaves once the taliban come back. rather be it then Afghanistan. yes it was well done. We used you and throw you out you have no purpose after that.
> 
> But you are parasites, we had plenty of them trying to come in this Zionist country  and sent back. your going to kill each other off thats for such. both ups and downs on our ancestors however managed to come out as a successful country.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------
> 
> We will see the Mass exodus of the parasites once the Taliban comes back. you will want to get into the zionist countries in europe or canada



You are talking as if Germans have always been at peace. hahah what a joke. The Romans regarded you as Barbarians lol

How many Germans killed each other during the Catholic-protestant wars? you are too funny

America has the biggest **** industry in the world and majority of the white people in USA are of German descent. Aren't you ashamed that your women have been reduced to such *****? keep being proud of yourself. Aren't you ashamed your tax dollar and your sons have been used to fight the wars for zionists? no of course you are not. because you lack decency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Shapur said:


> You are talking as if Germans have always been at peace. hahah what a joke. The Romans regarded you as Barbarians lol
> 
> How many Germans killed each other during the Catholic-protestant wars? you are too funny
> 
> America has the biggest **** industry in the world and majority of the white people in USA are of German descent. Aren't you ashamed that your women have been reduced to such *****? keep being proud of yourself. Aren't you ashamed your tax dollar and your sons have been used to fight the wars for zionists? no of course you are not. because you lack decency.



Again assumptions you make ? and many regarded you as barbarians as well now we see where Germany vs Afghanistan. 

How many Afghan killed each other when the Russians left ? The funny one is you.

But the biggest Animal **** Industry is in Afghanistan right ? Our women are doing fine yours aren't you execute them in stadiums and honor kill them ? our tax dollars are what keep your corrupt country up without it the Taliban will come after. No wars fought for zionists but we have alot of afghans coming to these zionist countries they should leave. leave the zionist countries and we will show some decency.


----------



## Sher Malang

NeutralCitizen said:


> Well both a pride and, Afghans are current slaves and will be slaves once the taliban come back. rather be it then Afghanistan. yes it was well done. We used you and throw you out you have no purpose after that.
> 
> But you are parasites, we had plenty of them trying to come in this Zionist country  and sent back. your going to kill each other off thats for such. both ups and downs on our ancestors however managed to come out as a successful country.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------
> 
> We will see the Mass exodus of the parasites once the Taliban comes back. you will want to get into the zionist countries in europe or canada
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------
> 
> We had more of yours http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNHPo_Hht6hJUvP9VC3TA42DNzcN8g&cad=rja



Look at the list and you racists still have no shame/life to leave our land and go back to your 'successful country'.

German Armed Forces casualties in Afghanistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

they are heros that fought for a noble cause....God bless them and their legacy.


i only wish that they remained united and did not split into factions. But for what they did against the aggressive soviets (and their regional backers) I will always have nothing but respect for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Sher Malang said:


> Look at the list and you racists still have no shame/life to leave our land and go back to your 'successful country'.
> 
> German Armed Forces casualties in Afghanistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No racist why not they are helping your country if all of them left you would be at the mercy of the taliban why don't you look at how many of the Afghan armed forces died ? the racist one is not me it's the racism in Afghanistan that kills shia's and women.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_in_Afghanistan_(2001-present)


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Self Delete.


----------



## Shapur

NeutralCitizen said:


> Again assumptions you make ? and many regarded you as barbarians as well now we see where Germany vs Afghanistan.
> 
> How many Afghan killed each other when the Russians left ? The funny one is you.
> 
> But the biggest Animal **** Industry is in Afghanistan right ? Our women are doing fine yours aren't you execute them in stadiums and honor kill them ? our tax dollars are what keep your corrupt country up without it the Taliban will come after. No wars fought for zionists but we have alot of afghans coming to these zionist countries they should leave. leave the zionist countries and we will show some decency.



OK enough of this BS, the thread has been derailed too much. Its clear you have no clue about Afghanistan and you are making me make rude comments about Germans. In reality I have a lot of sympathy for Germany who has been made a scapegoat by Zionists.


----------



## Sher Malang

NeutralCitizen said:


> Again assumptions you make ? and many regarded you as barbarians as well now we see where Germany vs Afghanistan.
> 
> How many Afghan killed each other when the Russians left ? The funny one is you.
> 
> But the biggest Animal **** Industry is in Afghanistan right ? Our women are doing fine yours aren't you execute them in stadiums and honor kill them ? our tax dollars are what keep your corrupt country up without it the Taliban will come after. No wars fought for zionists but we have alot of afghans coming to these zionist countries they should leave. leave the zionist countries and we will show some decency.



Your women produce **** and your men chill with that money, aren't you proud of that? Taliban are our own people who the f*ck are you meddling? and oh the money you brought here are for your own coward soldiers not for Afghans and may be for some puppets who helps you be here otherwise you people have no balls to stay alone in Afghanistan even it was impossible for you guys to defeat the Taliban and you begged the Northern Alliance for assistance, don't you remember what happened to those 300 soldiers who were the first put their foot in Kandahar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Shapur said:


> OK enough of this BS, the thread has been derailed too much. Its clear you have no clue about Afghanistan and you are making me make rude comments about Germans. In reality I have a lot of sympathy for Germany who has been made a scapegoat by Zionists.



Lets stick to the topic I'm not giving rude comments just giving the truth. But Ahmad Moussad Shah came to the Zionists for help lolZ, ill stick to the topic now.

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




Sher Malang said:


> Your women produce **** and your men chill with that money, aren't you proud of that? Taliban are our own people who the f*ck are you meddling? and oh the money you brought here are for your own coward soldiers not for Afghans and may be for some puppets who helps you be here otherwise you people have no balls to stay alone in Afghanistan even it was impossible for you guys to defeat the Taliban and you begged the Northern Alliance for assistance, don't you remember what happened to those 300 soldiers who were the first put their foot in Kandahar?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Your women produce **** and your men chill with that money, aren't you proud of that? Taliban are our own people who the f*ck are you meddling? and oh the money you brought here are for your own coward soldiers not for Afghans and may be for some puppets who helps you be here otherwise you people have no balls to stay alone in Afghanistan even it was impossible for you guys to defeat the Taliban and you begged the Northern Alliance for assistance, don't you remember what happened to those 300 soldiers who were the first put their foot in Kandahar?




Now your getting overemotional and mad your turning the talk into my favor, heheh meddling you were the one who called us in Ahmad Shah was begging for help. you earn what you get. Taliban is defeated Military their regime was destroyed the rest is up to the afghan forces if you fail or not. but you seem to forgot the 300-10000 taliban who were annihilated ? your angry and mad I can see that but everything comes to an end if the taliban come out on top or they don't.


----------



## Sher Malang

NeutralCitizen said:


> Lets stick to the topic I'm not giving rude comments just giving the truth. But Ahmad Moussad Shah came to the Zionists for help lolZ, ill stick to the topic now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your getting overemotional and mad your turning the talk into my favor, heheh meddling you were the one who called us in *Ahmad Shah was begging for help. *you earn what you get. Taliban is defeated Military their regime was destroyed the rest is up to the afghan forces if you fail or not. but you seem to forgot the 300-10000 taliban who were annihilated ? your angry and mad I can see that but everything comes to an end if the taliban come out on top or they don't.



Please provide any source?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Sher Malang said:


> Please provide any source?



Shah went to the UN and USA for help he told of the taliban. anyway I apologize for the comments I don't think Muslims should be speaking like this.


----------



## RazPaK

Shapur said:


> You are talking as if Germans have always been at peace. hahah what a joke. The Romans regarded you as Barbarians lol
> 
> How many Germans killed each other during the Catholic-protestant wars? you are too funny
> 
> America has the biggest **** industry in the world and majority of the white people in USA are of German descent. Aren't you ashamed that your women have been reduced to such *****? keep being proud of yourself. Aren't you ashamed your tax dollar and your sons have been used to fight the wars for zionists? no of course you are not. because you lack decency.



He is actually egyptian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> He is actually egyptian.



German and that.


----------



## Sher Malang

RazPaK said:


> He is actually egyptian.



A guy from egypt and now german, living in USA - complete waste of time.

btw thanks for telling.


----------



## mirage 5000

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




Sher Malang said:


> A guy from egypt and now german, living in USA - complete waste of time.
> 
> btw thanks for telling.



you should know this from starting khan jee 

BTW i was i am very impressed by ahmed shah masood he was realy a great fihter commander all time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

RazPaK said:


> He is actually egyptian.



he's about as Egyptian as Bruce Willis....

he doesnt speak Arabic and has never lived in Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage 5000



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Sher Malang said:


> A guy from egypt and now german, living in USA - complete waste of time.
> 
> btw thanks for telling.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> A guy from egypt and now german, living in USA - complete waste of time.
> 
> btw thanks for telling.



Why not I know I got your mad Just having fun with you my apologies this is not how muslims brothers should talk .


----------



## RazPaK

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> he's about as Egyptian as Bruce Willis....
> 
> he doesnt speak Arabic and has never lived in Egypt



Supposedly he's half German and half Egyptian, that never brings facts or figures for his delusional comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

mirage 5000 said:


>



Killed by teh taliban it seems.


----------



## mirage 5000

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




NeutralCitizen said:


> Killed by teh taliban it seems.



nope arab alqaida zawahri egyption usama saudi and al libiy libyan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> Supposedly he's half German and half Egyptian, that never brings facts or figures for his delusional comments.



I like to troll Pakistani's why not Afghans ? lolz

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------



nope arab alqaida zawahri egyption usama saudi and al libiy libyan [/QUOTE]

Died in Pakistan .


----------



## mirage 5000



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sher Malang

mirage 5000 said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> you should know this from starting khan jee
> 
> BTW i was i am very impressed by ahmed shah masood he was realy a great fihter commander all time



toh pehle bata dete humain kiya maloom 

Ahmad Shah was not so great, he was selfish and is some how the reason for civil war in Afghanistan.


----------



## mirage 5000

NeutralCitizen said:


> I like to troll Pakistani's why not Afghans ? lolz
> [/COLOR]
> 
> nope arab alqaida zawahri egyption usama saudi and al libiy libyan



Died in Pakistan .[/QUOTE]

nope in afganistan any yes today ALQAIDA head is egyption you countrymen  world most wanted terrorist


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Sher Malang said:


> toh pehle bata dete humain kiya maloom
> 
> Ahmad Shah was not so great, he was selfish and is some how the reason for civil war in Afghanistan.



Shah himself got shia's killed. Taliban starved Shia children.

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




mirage 5000 said:


> Died in Pakistan .



nope in afganistan any yes today ALQAIDA head is egyption you countrymen  world most wanted terrorist [/QUOTE]

He is probably hiding in Pakistan .


----------



## RazPaK

Same Egyptians that brought down the World Trade Center towers, and contributed to making our region a mess. Egyptians have always been slaves whether it was to the Greeks, Romans, Persians, Turks, Arabs and various other European nations. Meanwhile even Americans acknowledge the fighting ability of the Afghans. Even Alexander that conquered Egyptians praised the Afghans. Basically anything you are saying is bs.

Anyways continue trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage 5000

Sher Malang said:


> toh pehle bata dete humain kiya maloom
> 
> Ahmad Shah was not so great, he was selfish and is some how the reason for civil war in Afghanistan.



hamari sunta kon hai yahaan lolz 

read carefully dear malang i am talking abut a solder a commander at soviet time . i know after soviet left all jihadis turn selfish and attack on kabul blindly and that was worse part of history for us too .until we paying it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> Same Egyptians that brought down the World Trade Center towers, and contributed to making our region a mess. Egyptians have always been slaves whether it was to the Greeks, Romans, Persians, Turks, Arabs and various other European nations. Meanwhile even Americans acknowledge the fighting ability of the Afghans. Even Alexander that conquered Egyptians praised the Afghans. Basically anything you are saying is bs.
> 
> Anyways continue trolling.



You mean the 15 saudi's ? That was the older Egyptions not the Arabs  ? Germans however have been very fierce warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage 5000



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

NeutralCitizen said:


> You mean the 15 saudi's ? That was the older Egyptions not the Arabs  ? Germans however have been very fierce warriors.



Not fierce enough apparently.


----------



## mirage 5000

at the end of day soviets take watermelon and go back home

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> Not fierce enough apparently.



 
Anyone remember this fellow.


----------



## mirage 5000

NeutralCitizen said:


> Anyone remember this fellow.



he was so nice guy ? at the end he realize his kids should go USA EU for study  what abut those millions kids which effected by you mr hype?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Egyptian guy is on drugs and openly trolling.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

mirage 5000 said:


> he was so nice guy ? at the end he realize his kids should go USA EU for study  what abut those millions kids which effected by you mr hype?



It appears they will have to take care of themselves.

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




RazPaK said:


> Egyptian guy is on drugs.



German-Egyptian at least get that right.


----------



## RazPaK

NeutralCitizen said:


> It appears they will have to take care of themselves.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> German-Egyptian at least get that right.



Ok, Germptian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Sleeping with the Fishies today.


----------



## mirage 5000

NeutralCitizen said:


> German-Egyptian at least get that right.



thats what proud left ? prostitution tourism and drugs ?

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




RazPaK said:


> Ok, Germptian.



now dont make him shrimp ok i eat it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

mirage 5000 said:


> thats what proud left ? prostitution tourism and drugs ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> now dont make him shrimp ok i eat it



In Pakistan ?


----------



## mirage 5000



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Here they are


----------



## mirage 5000

NeutralCitizen said:


> In Pakistan ?



nope but a country which is famous on nude belly dancers on earth ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

mirage 5000 said:


> nope but a country which is famous on nude belly dancers on earth ?



Thats some nice bottoms here we have german women dancing as well 



---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------


----------



## Sinnerman108

Afghan baki Kohsar Baki Alhukmu Lillah wal Mulku Lillah.


----------



## Bhairava

Sher Malang said:


> Ahmad Shah was not so great, he was selfish and is some how the reason for civil war in Afghanistan.


 
But still he was the best of the lot.

I thought Hekmatyar was the primary reason behind the civil war.


----------



## RazPaK

The Brave One-Eyed Mullah. Apparently the locals revere him as a hero.


----------



## Desert Fox

Bhairava said:


> But still he was the best of the lot.


No, all of them aren't good.


Bhairava said:


> I thought Hekmatyar was the primary reason behind the civil war.


They are responsible since they all wanted the throne of power.


----------



## Desert Fox

Aeronaut said:


> You are talking as if you have had too much to drink , these are the guys who stopped Russkis , otherwise they would have marched straight into Gwadar , Shut the Straight of Hermoz hence stopping you from driving crazy on autobahn because you wont get any fuel.
> 
> On an honest note , these "Simple & Useless" soldiers have defeated the "Same" USSR which you couldn't defeat with all of your technology , brainwashing and inhumane tactics. You must remember the attack on Russia right ?
> 
> They chased you to the doors of hell , marched straight into Berlin and divided Germany. So yes , this "useless" soldier is far , far better than your well equipped , highly trained and extremely brainwashed SS Waffen.



That guy is not even fully German, secondly Germany of that era was a completely different Germany from the one that is now in NATO and has been reformed according to the Allied demands.

Had Germany under Adolf Hitler defeated Soviet Russia, perhaps millions of Eastern Europeans and East Germans would not have lost their lives, and neither would have 1 million Afghans died.

People need to do a little research, NAZI Germany wasn't an enemy of Muslims.

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 AM ----------




Shapur said:


> @NeutralCitizen
> 
> lol, stop comparing these non professional ordinary citizens to SS soldiers. What are you on about?
> 
> I would say they did a good job for someone with no professional training. Most of Afghanistan's professional army was fighting against these guys. Let's see how german farmer do against Russians. wait...... we already saw how the Germans did against Russians in WW2. hahaha



Germany was actually winning the War against Russia, in fact more than 3 million Red army soldiers surrendered without putting up heavy resistance, it was only due to the massive Russian territory as well as the harsh Russian winter that defeated German army, otherwise Moscow would have fell.


----------



## Desert Fox

NeutralCitizen said:


> Most of you were killed off compared Russians killed alot of you and yes you had training from Pakistan or the west you lost 1-3 million, Actually German farmers went to join the Army and they were apart of the army that killed 20 million + russians. Afghans were getting thrown around when USSR came and bombed you back. Germany is a successful nation today but Afghan remains a virtual Sh1t hole at best. maybe I can have a few laughs at the pathetic afghans that come to the US or Europe like parasites ?


German army never killed 20 million, its just war time propaganda by the West to demonize NAZI's while at the same time hide the allied atrocities. Can't believe people actually fall for those lies.


----------



## Desert Fox

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they are heros that fought for a noble cause....God bless them and their legacy.
> 
> 
> i only wish that they remained united and did not split into factions. But for what they did against the aggressive soviets (and their regional backers) I will always have nothing but respect for them.



The Soviet army was the scum of this earth, i know it sounds harsh but the amount of atrocities they committed against millions of people, i'm glad Soviet Union, the evil empire, disintegrated. Good riddance!


----------



## longyi

In my book, they were and are the most awesome fighters in the world. I wish they will guard their homeland forever.


----------



## Donatello

Great photos!



The saviors of the American Capitalism around the world in the 1980s.

Same pictures, if shown to the current generation of Americans.........will make them shyt their pants.


----------



## Desert Fox

mirage 5000 said:


> at the end of day soviets take watermelon and go back home



Well, at least they didn't go back empty handed.


----------



## Safriz

Due to these guys and the likes of General Akhtar Abdur Rahman of Pakistan we aer still speaking Urdu/Punjabi/Pushto/Baluchi..
Or we had been speaking Russian and would be wearing Furry hats while working free for Mother Russia...


----------



## Safriz

NeutralCitizen said:


> Thats some nice bottoms here we have german women dancing as well



Its hard to court a German chick for long term relation...
But if you finally get one .. They are one of the most loyal women on the planet...


----------



## Rig Vedic

safriz said:


> Due to these guys and the likes of General Akhtar Abdur Rahman of Pakistan we aer still speaking Urdu/Punjabi/Pushto/Baluchi..
> Or we had been speaking Russian and would be wearing Furry hats while working free for Mother Russia...



Brzezinski started the war with Zia-ul-Haq's help long before the Russians set foot in Afghanistan.

So much blood has flowed but still people are ignorant of the ABCs.

Yes the Afghan fighters have been brave but they have been exploited in games outsiders are playing.


----------



## Sher Malang

NeutralCitizen said:


> Anyone remember this fellow.


 
Omar's fate will be the same, as long as Omar is of their use he will be alive but not a day more.


----------



## RazPaK

Sher Malang said:


> Omar's fate will be the same, as long as Omar is of their use he will be alive but not a day more.



Omar never want power. He just protected Afghans from the Rapist Warlords.


----------



## Sher Malang

RazPaK said:


> Omar never want power. He just protected Afghans from the Rapist Warlords.



He could have left after saving Afghans from rapist warlords.


----------



## mirage 5000

RazPaK said:


> Omar never want power. He just protected Afghans from the Rapist Warlords.



ok i agree but they way he rule the way he and his buddies create home made islamic law the way he treat afghans was horrible .i don't like to see afghanstan again same like in 90s.taking power with guns and ruling people with 0 mercy and law is not some thing different then rapists .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughaljee

Afghan mujahedin engaged in planting a landmine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

